# Hi new member with some concerns abt my 13 year old girl



## gregm1973 (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi there, new poster here.

Unfortunately my first post is to raise some concerns about my old girl Tara who seems to be going downhill quickly.

Just tonight I noticed facial creasings appearing and she now turns in circles before lying down whereas before she just flopped down. She is now slow when walking but just a few weeks ago she was still pretty sprightly. She's also pretty blind and mostly deaf (except when it is dinner time)

I know she won't be with us forever sadly but I am particularly worried about the difference in her face and I have posted a picture to illustrate it.


Thanks for any help. It's much appreciated.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi and welcome, I too have a 13 year old golden. Most of what you are describing sounds like general old age issues. Have you had a senior health check done recently?. Your vet will be able to give you the best advice on what would be considered normal aging issues or anything else that may be of concern. 
Good luck your girl sounds like a real sweetie. Also I see you are from Glasgow, my hubby is from there too!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Welcome and how lucky you are to have a 13 year old  Mine will be 13 in a few days :crossfing

I agree with Swishywagga that it sounds more age related. There was recently a news clip that said that dogs circle when laying down (or going to the bathroom) to help them relax and get in the right position. 

It sounds like she's eating ok. For hearing, I'd step loudly if approaching her from behind - she should feel your steps and not be startled as easily. With her loss of vision, keep pathways clear, don't move furniture around and let her take her time. 

I'd encourage you to check in with your vet too. It's possible that joint support, omega-3s, adequan injections, etc could help keep Tara feeling good for a long time.


----------



## gregm1973 (Mar 16, 2014)

swishywagga said:


> Hi and welcome, I too have a 13 year old golden. Most of what you are describing sounds like general old age issues. Have you had a senior health check done recently?. Your vet will be able to give you the best advice on what would be considered normal aging issues or anything else that may be of concern.
> Good luck your girl sounds like a real sweetie. Also I see you are from Glasgow, my hubby is from there too!


Thanks for all the kind replies.

I was worried as she she seems slower than last week and not keen on her usual walk.

I will keep and eye on her and hopefully things will be OK.


----------

